# The Other Downhill Season



## buellski (May 26, 2015)

Kicked off the DH MTB season over the weekend. My son and I took Friday off and hit Highland to avoid the crowds. We had perfect riding weather, almost no lift lines, and the trails were in great condition.

Sunapee opened on Saturday so we headed over there for a couple of hours as well. They have a new trail that looks like it's ready to be opened. According to the lifties, some of the shop employees have already been allowed to ride it. They're still claiming they will have roll-on racks (a la Highland) this season and 5 trails by the end of the summer.


----------

